

Have We Been Interpreting Quantum Mechanics Wrong This Whole Time? - solipsist
http://www.wired.com/2014/06/the-new-quantum-reality/

======
quarterwave
Reminded me of the discussion about "The 'underlying' unity of nature" in the
Feynman Lectures on Physics:
[http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/II_12.html#Ch12-S7](http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/II_12.html#Ch12-S7)

